# New Quilter amp - Aviator Cub



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Now this looks very interesting!








Aviator Cub


The Quilter Aviator Cub. The ultimate single channel guitar combo.




www.quilterlabs.com




Not a lot of Quilter Dealers in Canada, but I'd really like to demo one, especially that blonde channel!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Don’t know what their stock is like. Westcoast Guitars on Hastings is a Quilter dealer. They are good people. Give them a phone call.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This is an amazing demo!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I have a tough time taking Jay seriously in any demo. He has some great chops, but those faces he makes while playing is kinda like watching Donna and Leroy sing on the Tommy Hunter show...or Will Smith in a drama ;-).

The amp does sound very nice.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

greco said:


> This is an amazing demo!


Have to agree amazing demo. I don’t think it would sound that good with me playing 

I’d like to hear it with humbuckers.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's a more in-depth dive with Pat himself -- mad scientist at work!


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Pat Quilter is one cool dude. How are his amps for long term durability? That always seems to be a potential issue with SS. My 62 Harmony and 67 Yba will outlive me as long as tubes are still available. But I do love his stuff.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Quilter stuff... My MicroPro 200 8 is an awesome grab'n'go amp that hangs with anything... It sounds huge for an 8" speaker in a tiny little cab... I have a mini pedal board I run in front and it's great for jams at friends houses and small club gigs... I've kicked the snot outta mine and the only issue I've had with it is a failed reverb switch; apparently a small number of the early MicroPros ended up with a bad run of these switches... anyway, I've been running it without the reverb now for over a year but hope to get it fixed once the covid stuff is over and done with...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

nbs2005 said:


> Pat Quilter is one cool dude. How are his amps for long term durability? That always seems to be a potential issue with SS. My 62 Harmony and 67 Yba will outlive me as long as tubes are still available. But I do love his stuff.


A few touring bands use them for fly rigs, havent heard of any issues.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

DavidP said:


> Here's a more in-depth dive with Pat himself -- mad scientist at work!


I like his test station...a neat setup.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

I have a used Mini 101 Reverb on the way. I'm hoping it'll do a reasonably nice Fender type of clean with a bit of grit.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn’t think the tweed amp sounded very similar.

It’s closest to that blackface, missing something.

Very nice though.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

Quilter doesn't seem widely available in Canada. Unfortunately.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Musique Max carries them, afaik.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Broke down and ordered a Cub from Gear Music in Oakville... should be here in the next few days and I'll put it through it's paces... I bought it because I love my Micropro 200 8 but prefer open back cabs (better stage monitoring, easier for the drummer to hear, not so directional, etc) and the Micropro with it's myriad settings and 6 button foot switch is way more complexity than I need or use as a rule... So what the heck; I loved the ten year old tech, I'm willing to bet I'll love the latest iteration. I'll post impressions once I've had it a while...


----------



## Sporque (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll have mine next week. I'm on Vancouver Island, so mine is coming from Arbutus Music. Westcoast in Vancouver had them in stock last week. Idk if they still have them. I much prefer RJ Ronquillo's demo to Jay's, but RJ could make barbed wire on a stump sound good. Btw, I talked to Quilter and asked if one could run two lines through an A/B switch, thus having a switchable amp with two of the three inputs. They said yes, no problem. I'm thinking one of the channels might have a clean sound that I like, and another might sound really good with a drive pedal in front. I'll let you know my thoughts when I get it in my hands.


----------



## petergreeny (Jun 4, 2019)

This looks really cool. I have a Quilter Mini head as a backup for gigs... feels a bit stiff compared to my tube amps, with that unforgiving Class D dynamic action. If Pat has continued to improve the circuitry with this I'd love to try it out.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

Anyone pick up a Quilter Superblock UK or Superblock US?

Seems like for Quilters with a Limiter knob they are designed so that setting the gain high 
and then putting the Limiter up more than halfway achieves some amount of tube-amp-like
sag. 

With low gain the Limiter does less... and the amp is delivering more traditional SS cleans.

From what I gather. Unfortunately I haven't been able to try any Quilter amps, even though
I was really tempted by the MicroPro Mach 2 and the 2nd generation Aviators.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

My 101Reverb has the limiter. It works in conjunction with the mid knob, gain knob, and volume knob. It does give a tube like feel. It took me a while to figure it out. To get stellar cleans I keep the gain and limiter around noon with mids to taste. To get that tube breakup feel I put the gain on full then back off just a hair, the limiter around 3/4 to full and bump up the mids a smidgen. Very scientific I know. Exact settings depend on the guitar and what type of pickups.


----------



## jellodog (Jul 18, 2021)

Seance said:


> Anyone pick up a Quilter Superblock UK or Superblock US?
> 
> Seems like for Quilters with a Limiter knob they are designed so that setting the gain high
> and then putting the Limiter up more than halfway achieves some amount of tube-amp-like
> ...


I ordered a Superblock US pretty much the day it came out and have been playing it ever since. What a gem! It's now my main amp.

The built-in reverb is serviceable, but as total reverb obsessive, I've got a reverb pedal in the FX loop which pretty much makes the sound perfect for me. I've paired it with a MojoTone Lite 1x12 cabinet which houses a Celestion Neo Creamback.

The US voices are pretty much what's in the Aviator Cub. It's really worth trying a Superblock US for the price that they retail at. If you like it, then you can always move up to a Cub afterwards if you want more power - I would, but I'm not gigging so I don't need the extra power. Regardless, the Superblock is still pretty damn loud for such a small package.


UPDATE:

Ha! I've just recognised you @Seance from the Gear Page discussions concerning the Quilter stuff. Well, I know you're already totally up to date with this stuff now. Oh well, I'll leave my comment here for others, anyway.


----------

